# Cable UTP Desde Router a PC ¿que refencia utilizar?



## josb86 (Jul 13, 2008)

Buenas Una pregunta necesito colocar un cable UTP desde un router Huawei de los que entrega una de las empresa de telefonía a mi PC, mi preguntas es cuantos metros máximo puedo colocar y que referencia me recomiendan?
Segun mis cuentas serian mas o menos 10 metros de cable.

Otra pregunta este cable del ruoter al PC es paralelo o es cruzado?


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 13, 2008)

la distancia maxima que soporta el protocolo ethernet es entre 50 y 80 metros dependiendo lo bueno del equipo... mientras estes por debajo de esa distancia no hay problema alguno

En cuanto si es paralelo o cruzado debes verlo en el manual.... pero en los nuevos equipos ya no importa.. automaticamente detectan y cambian la modalidad segun el cable que les conectes....


----------



## shadowpucci (Jul 13, 2008)

mira, por lo general los cables router-PC DEBEN ser cruzados, si vas a un switch es indistinto, hoy todos los switchs vienen "auto switched" (por redundadnte que suene), es decir, se dan cuenta solos que cable tenes puesto y se manejan acorde a ello.

Si tenes que alargar el tendido, alarga el cable telefonico/coaxial que llega al router y no el UTP si es superior a los 80 metros. si es por debajo de esa medida, sin ningun problema, ponele los 80 metros de UTP (igual en la empresa en que yo trabajo hicimos un tendido de 120mts sin saber que iba a pasar y andubo, no tubimos que poner repetidor en medio.)

Saludos, estoy a tu disposicion

Matias L.


----------



## josb86 (Jul 14, 2008)

Gracias totales


----------



## JAL (Jul 14, 2008)

Tengo un problema en mi red lan, he comprado unos cables utp 5 de 15 mts y 50 mts, los conecto a mi router y mi pc detecta la conexion del cable pero la tranferencia de datos es infructuosa al principio en el inicador de avance se muestra como si fuera muy lenta pero al final nunca se da dicha transferencia, hemos rechequeado los conectores y con el tester se observa que todo esta bien pero el problema persiste no creo que se la distancia por que la información que tengo me señala que esta puede ser maximo cien metros y estoy en el rango, no se si alguien me pueda ayudar en esto se los agrdesco


----------



## Chico3001 (Jul 15, 2008)

Como es la configuracion de tu red? cuantas computadoras tienes conectadas y de que modo?

Muchas veces hay demasiadas colisiones en la red y eso la alenta, otras veces pones hubs estandar 10/100 y esos tienen el problema de que si les conectas computadoras mezcladas de 10 y de 100 Mbits bajan la velocidad de toda la red a la de la computadora mas lenta.... 

Tambien puede ser un problema con algun cable mal ponchado... si los poncharon ustedes intenten revisar que no haya cortos o falsos y que la configuracion de colores sea la adecuada... .


----------



## shadowpucci (Jul 15, 2008)

Posiblemente sea un tema de configuracion. fijate el tema del (si tenes) DHCP. Si no tenes, asigna IP´s Fijas, fijate los servidores DNS en tu servidor de internet, y fijate que IP tiene tu ruteador para asignar a dichas PC la puerta de enlace. Tene en cuenta que lo mejor es poner las IP de las maquinas en el rango de las IP del routeador. Saludos. Matias L.


----------



## JAL (Jul 15, 2008)

muchas gracias hermanos por su ayuda, el caso es que ademas de lo que antes les he planteado dichos cables los probamos en ura red ya existente y que funcionaba normalmente, pero al colocar estos cable la respuesta fue la misma, por lo que acudimos al proveedor y el mismo realizo la pruebas con nosotros y decida realzarnos el reenvolso del dinero, de todas formas hermanos muchas gracias nevamente por su ayuda.


----------



## shadowpucci (Jul 16, 2008)

ah, entonces definitivamente eran los cables! suerte con tu red    

Saludos


----------



## alti (Jul 16, 2008)

La solución es mas sencilla que todo esto, y por extraño que parezca. Necesitas llevar los extremos del cable a un patch panel o lo que es similar, a un conector RJ45 de estos de pared. Uno en cada extremo. Una vez echo esto hacerte un par de latiguillos para llevar el dispositivo hacia el conector de pared o patch panel que has conectado.

La longitud soportada es hasta 100 metros, a 10Mbits/s, peró debes tener en cuenta los conectores en los extremos. Los conectores machos de RJ45 tienen una perdida muy elevada.

Saludos.


----------

